# 2015 Murano



## MuraDim (Jan 20, 2016)

Good Morning,

First time Nissan buyer here..

So, I traded my 2010 Passat wagon (w/ 125K miles) for a 2015 Murano SL with 33 miles on it. I must say, this is a very well thought and engineered Crossover. Beautiful design that stands out, I love looking at it.

My only minor complaint is the middle console sways a bit/flexes if pushed(where it meets the dashboard). No biggie, however, I suspect perhaps something needs to be tightened (even though I would not take a chance with all the soft padding/panels etc..) Has anyone else experienced this? I'll bring that to the dealer's attention during my 1st oil change, unless that's how it is?

The quality of the interior is a lot better than the German made Passat. I chose the Murano after months of research(port injection engine, vs Direct Inj), virtually a nightmare with VW(had extensive Carbon issues with my Passat, hesitation for months, ended up taking the intake apart to clean the valves) which made me look for a vehicle without DI. I avg 23mpg in 2 days of driving in heavy traffic(saw 33mpg on the highway back from the dealership), so fuel consumption should be about the same with the Passat once broken in (I averaged 27-28mpg on the VW). Plus I don't have to use Premium gas.

Overall I'm glad I purchased the car; I'm puzzled by the fact I don't see many more 2015/2016 Muranos on the road. INMO this is a far better package/more attractive than the Highlander, Pilot or even the Subaru Outback(some of its direct competitors).


----------



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

Hi MuraDim,

My center console doesn't sway or shift or move in any way so it sounds like something probably does need to be tightened in there.

I did a bunch of research as well before buying the Murano, and I agree - I don't understand why people are even considering some of the competitor vehicles out there. This one is 5/5 in every respect - performance, appearance, driving experience. I'm sure more and more new-gen Murano's will start appearing on the roads, but I somewhat like have that "rare" car haha. It makes every one stare at the glorious Murano whenever I drive by because they aren't familiar with it.


----------



## MuraDim (Jan 20, 2016)

Yup.. I feel the same way, seems like a very nice and unique vehicle(some people don't like the aggressive looks but to me it looks close to a concept car, which is good). I love how it rides and the look from the side (0.31 drag coefficient vs the many square boxy Crossover/SUV's out there). Best bang for the buck.. plus last night saw 32mpg in mixed traffic going home, so it is comparable to the mpg I was getting before.

It doesn't per say shift, just flexes a few milimiters(could be normal) because it doesn't seem to be connected on top to the dashboard. If you push further down, it's solid. It's very minor (no biggie). Enjoy the Murano!


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

I REALLY, really, really like my Murano. For me that is a big deal because after a year I am usually getting bored. It now is getting the rating it deserves from Consumer Reports as before it was not. I think the ratings are lower than they should be because of the visibility issues. The Subaru Forester is the highest rated and the Highlander is second in its class. But....

I came close to pulling the trigger on the Forester but I just could not see myself driving and enjoying such a boring car. It certainly did not have the vision problems of the Murano (rear window and large front pillars). But you ever get behind someone in a Forester? Enough said.

The Highlander is also pretty nice but once you drive it and then go back to the Murano there is no comparison.

The one thing that does need to get cleared up though is the Nissan Connect.


----------



## MuraDim (Jan 20, 2016)

Speaking of CR, checked a Consumer Reports the other day in a store (the magazine) and it showed above avg reliability on all areas except Leaks and Noise(?) average, for the 2012-2013 models? No issues for the 2015 Murano.

No way I would buy a Forester.. the Murano looks so much better and the interior is not plasticky.. with the cameras on board, i don't see how visibility is compromised..


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

*It is obvious I agree because I bought the Murano.

However, this does not make me blind to why it is not top rated. CR does not much care about how cool an auto looks. It is more important to them as to how you look out of it. The Forester has much better visibility. The front posts are thick and the view to the rear is limited. The right front post on the Murano can block out a car when you are turning left (ask me how I know), one does need to double check to the right. The right front post because of its thickness blocks out curbs and lane boundaries when making a left turn. Basically you just need to be more careful.

True the cameras do make up for some of the deficiencies but they are add ons and CR usually does not test the top of the line.*


----------

